# l'ho lasciata, ho fatto bene?



## PippoPelo (3 Giugno 2007)

Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
Nonostante le abbia detto, mi da fastidio questo atteggiamento lei ha continuato ed allora ho preso il suo cellulae ed ho letto i sms (e si, la fessa non ha cancellato i sms), beh, erano molto affetttuosi...quindi ...basta.
Anche se la amo, non posso continuare a fare lo zerbino...
Che ne dite?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Giugno 2007)

hai fatto benissimo.
 preparati mentalmente, perchè tra un paio di settimane te la ritrovi che ti fa la classica telefonata per sondare le acque.

se tu ti fai vedere conciliante e disposto a tornare con lei, lei ti darà un calcio in culo definitivo.

se ti mostri con le palle e che non te ne frega niente di lei e di quello che ha fatto, otterrai la sua sottomissine totale.

(esperienza vissuta sulla mia pelle e su quella di almeno altri 20 utenti del forum)


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2007)

*PippoPelo*

Quello che mi avrebbe convinto a lasciarla, esattamente come hai fatto, non è quello che ha combinato ma la sua frase "non hai fiducia in me"...... quella è una vera mancanza di rispetto per la tua intelligenza....!!!
Cassata senza appello!
Bruja


----------



## Old AmoMeStessa (3 Giugno 2007)

sì, sostanzialmente sono d'accordo, ma mi interesserebbe anche sapere come erano questi sms... erano inequivocabili?
non avrai corso un po' troppo?

comunque il suo comportamento sembra molto sospetto.


----------



## PippoPelo (3 Giugno 2007)

Gli sms !? es.  "buongiorno stellina mi dai la forza di andare avanti ...TVA"


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Gli sms !? es. "buongiorno stellina mi dai la forza di andare avanti ...TVA"


Mi chiedo per cosa stia quel TVA...
Odio questi messaggini in codice. Cosa sarà mai? Mi vien da pensare ad un -ti voglio amare- oppure un -ti vorrei avere-.
Ad ogni modo, mi sembra MOLTO evidente che alla tua lei piacciano molto le attenzioni del donzello in questione, motivo per cui ti invito caldamente a uscire dalla prima porta che incontri, uscire e CHIUDERE A CHIAVE, sia per evitare di riscascarci, sia per evitare che lei ti riprenda per i suoi capriccetti.


----------



## Old AmoMeStessa (3 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi chiedo per cosa stia quel TVA...
> Odio questi messaggini in codice. Cosa sarà mai? Mi vien da pensare ad un -ti voglio amare- oppure un -ti vorrei avere-.
> Ad ogni modo, mi sembra MOLTO evidente che alla tua lei piacciano molto le attenzioni del donzello in questione, motivo per cui ti invito caldamente a uscire dalla prima porta che incontri, uscire e CHIUDERE A CHIAVE, sia per evitare di riscascarci, sia per evitare che lei ti riprenda per i suoi capriccetti.


concordo assolutamente.

o se non altro, stalle lontano per più tempo possibile perchè lei capisca cosa perda e si senta mancare il terreno sotto i piedi.
mi sembra che voglia la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca: fatti da parte e secondo me in breve tempo capirà di aver esagerato, e magari si darà una regolata.

ma tu non rincorrerla in nessun modo, anzi sii duro e chiaro!


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2007)

*Mah....*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Gli sms !? es. "buongiorno stellina mi dai la forza di andare avanti ...TVA"


Io sono la solita brutta e cattiva e la vorrei vedere questa forza se non ci fosse il supporto quotidiano. 
Mi spiace rompere la fase idilliaca ma quante di queste spolveratine sentimentali reggerebbero se si fosse "senza il monotono e doveroso quotidiano", facciamo un 5 per cento?..... Perchè vedete, è brutto dirlo, ma queste storielle esistono perchè esiste quello. Se non ci fosse, il 95% delle vostre scelte sarebbe sganciato da vincoli e non è per nulla detto che quello che ci dà "forza" nella contingenza ci soddisfi nell' indipendenza.
Lo sò da me, sono pesante come una lapide...
Bruja affranta pose!


----------



## PippoPelo (3 Giugno 2007)

Pensare che stavamo facendo progetti di matrimonio...imminente!! mamma mia che botta che ho preso  :-(


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Pensare che stavamo facendo progetti di matrimonio...imminente!! mamma mia che botta che ho preso :-(


 
La strega Bruja ha detto bene, coraggio Pippo..piu' ne mandi giu'..e piu' ti tiri su' in indipendenza.


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Avrei voglia di spaccare la faccia al tipo...


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*????*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Avrei voglia di spaccare la faccia al tipo...


 
E perchè, lui sarà anche un uomo reprensibile, ma è lei che c'è stata.....  è lei che ti doveva rispetto e lealtà!
Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E perchè, lui sarà anche un uomo reprensibile, ma è lei che c'è stata.....  è lei che ti doveva rispetto e lealtà!
> Bruja


si ma se lui non l'avesse corteggiata ?! Che idiota che sono stato, fidarmi ciecamente con i salami agli occhi. Ho rinunciato a carriera e amicizie per lei ed adesso mi ritrovo a combattere con i rimorsi. Spero passi presto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2007)

*Come ti senti*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
> Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
> Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
> Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
> ...


Se la ami, davvero, chiudere senza chiarire mi sembra negativo.
Se pensavi al matrimonio dovevate avere un rapporto importante. Sei sicuro di non pentirti di un'alzata di orgoglio?
Potrebbe trattarsi di un gioco che le stava prendendo la mano... Ma tu sei stato affettuoso anche quando non eravate insieme?


----------



## pippopelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe trattarsi di un gioco che le stava prendendo la mano... Ma tu sei stato affettuoso anche quando non eravate insieme?


Certo. A detta di tutti la trattavo come una dea ! E forse ho sbagliato...
Le dicevo , "io voglio che tu abbia amici, ma mi sembra che stai esagerando...."
e poi una volta lo abbiamo incontrato in un locale e Lei ha fatto finta di non conoscerlo!!! che cavolo un amico lo chiami, o no? 
E' dura da accettare ma credo che mi abbia mancato di rispetto e perso la mia fiducia!


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Pippo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> si ma se lui non l'avesse corteggiata ?! Che idiota che sono stato, fidarmi ciecamente con i salami agli occhi. Ho rinunciato a carriera e amicizie per lei ed adesso mi ritrovo a combattere con i rimorsi. Spero passi presto


Ho detto chiaro che lui è reprensibile, ma se ogni volta che un uomo ci prova una donna cede, che senso ha avere un rapporto di coppia basato sull'amore, il rispetto e la fiducia.
Mi domando anch'io come mai, quasi davanti ad un matrimonio sia incappata in questo scivolone.
Forse un chiarimento sarebbe d'obbligo, non si tratta do orgoglio ma solo di capire perchè e su che basi ha creduto di poter tradire quando c'era l'idea di formare una famiglia.
Mi spiace essere restrittiva ma credo che un sms o un incontro casuale siano altro che delle telefionate notturne che per loro definizione vengono fatte perchè si vuole essere isolati e tranquilli di potersi parlare liberamente.  Per farti tornare eventualmente sui tuoi passi deve parlare chiaro ed a lungo.....
Se fosse solo qualcosa che le stava prendendo la mano.......... credo avrebbe trovato il modo di parlarne e chiarirsi, in fondo una sua apertura sincera e trasparente era quello che cercavi.... non per nulla pensi che sia lui che l'abbia traviata.
Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Le telefonate, anche quando avvenivano di giorno appena mi vedeva oppure arrivavo a sorpresa, chiudeva e diceva "ci sentiamo dopo" Immediatamente!!!
beh, puo' darsi anche che si siano innamorati, chi sa.
Ad ogni modo ho cercato sempre di parare , le ho chiesto, perche' negasse, perche' se e' un amico appena mi vedi chiudi, ecc. Alla domanda, tieni di piu' al nostro rapporto oppure alla sua "amicizia" mi ha risposto: ad entrambi in egual modo. Che risposta del cxxx. Paragonarmi a lui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2007)

*che onore!*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Le telefonate, anche quando avvenivano di giorno appena mi vedeva oppure arrivavo a sorpresa, chiudeva e diceva "ci sentiamo dopo" Immediatamente!!!
> beh, puo' darsi anche che si siano innamorati, chi sa.
> Ad ogni modo ho cercato sempre di parare , le ho chiesto, perche' negasse, perche' se e' un amico appena mi vedi chiudi, ecc. *Alla domanda, tieni di piu' al nostro rapporto oppure alla sua "amicizia" mi ha risposto: ad entrambi in egual modo.* *Che risposta del cxxx. Paragonarmi a lui*


*Questo è un chiarimento sufficiente!*


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Pensare che stavamo facendo progetti di matrimonio...imminente!! mamma mia che botta che ho preso :-(


vedila in maniera positiva...ti è andata bene che te ne sei accorto prima


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questo è un chiarimento sufficiente!*


A stabilire che si e' innamorata, mi vorrebe (non credo lo abbia gia fatto) tradire, mi abbia spinto a lasciarla perche' incapace di farlo lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2007)

*Credo...*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> A stabilire che si e' innamorata, mi vorrebe (non credo lo abbia gia fatto) tradire, mi abbia spinto a lasciarla perche' incapace di farlo lei?


..è molto probabile che questo non lo sappia neanche lei


----------



## PppoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..è molto probabile che questo non lo sappia neanche lei


Beh, allora che vada in analisi..per me il rispetto e' tutto !!!


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Scusateti ma sono troppo deluso e rammaricato


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Pippo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Scusateti ma sono troppo deluso e rammaricato


Come ha detto giustamente Persa questa ragazza non sa bene cosa vuole, ma sa benissimo a cosa non rinunciare, e tu non sei in cima alla lista..........
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Giugno 2007)

Non credo ti abbia tradito fisicamente, ma sono sicura che lei non rinuncia al suo giochino di corteggiamento seduttivo per i tuoi "capricci", perché sono certa che le tue più che giuste prese di posizione siano viste così.
Mi domando: parlavate di matrimonio imminente eppure a giudicare dal tipo di messaggi che si scrivono loro e dal suo modo di ragionare ed agire, direi che oltre i 25 anni non andate. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi domando: parlavate di matrimonio imminente eppure a giudicare dal tipo di messaggi che si scrivono loro e dal suo modo di ragionare ed agire, direi che oltre i 25 anni non andate. Mi sbaglio?


Mi vergogno un po ma ci son ben 5/6 anni in piu' da aggiungere...ma si sa l'amore rende ragazzini


----------



## Old LILA.... (4 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
> Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
> Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
> Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
> ...


io avrei fatto la stessa cosa,è evidente che lei ti nascondeva qualcosa di grosso


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un po ma ci son ben 5/6 anni in piu' da aggiungere...ma si sa l'amore rende ragazzini


Apperò! Complimenti. Ed io pensavo che certi atteggiamenti fossero prerogativa dei 16enni. Che società sfasata...
Siete coetanei o lei è più piccolina? Dimmi di sì...


----------



## Pippopelo (4 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Apperò! Complimenti. Ed io pensavo che certi atteggiamenti fossero prerogativa dei 16enni. Che società sfasata...
> Siete coetanei o lei è più piccolina? Dimmi di sì...


Purtroppo siamo trentenni entrambi e questo mi ancora piu' incazzare !!
L'altro poi e' quarantenne...che schifodi società!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Giugno 2007)

Pippopelo ha detto:


> Purtroppo siamo trentenni entrambi e questo mi ancora piu' incazzare !!
> L'altro poi e' quarantenne...che schifodi società!!








  Continui a confermare la mia teoria per la quale 30 anni non significa necessariamente maturità, quanto piuttosto un 20anni prolungato...
Hai ragione, è proprio la società ad essere malata. E noi con lei.


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Pippo*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Purtroppo siamo trentenni entrambi e questo mi ancora piu' incazzare !!
> L'altro poi e' quarantenne...che schifodi società!!


Convincinete, quello ha preso quello che ha visto disponibile, e non importa che fosse morale o materiale........ 
Bruja


----------



## Old Misolidio (4 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi chiedo per cosa stia quel TVA...


Ti Voglio Adesso

oppure...

Terapia Vegetale Antitarme
Telefono Vibrante per Audiolesi
Trazione Variabile Anteriore
Tuus Vobis Ad-libitum (questa è un po' forzata, lo ammetto)


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (4 Giugno 2007)

*che vada....*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
> Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
> Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
> Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
> ...


Che vada per la sua strada....da come si comporta di certo non e' la tua stessa strada 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ciao e auguri per la prossima!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Giugno 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Ti Voglio Adesso
> 
> oppure...
> 
> ...


Anche

Ti voglio ammazzare


----------



## Old Misolidio (4 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Anche
> 
> Ti voglio ammazzare


Era il tuo messaggio 666 :-O


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Giugno 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Era il tuo messaggio 666 :-O


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux me dire...


----------



## Old Misolidio (4 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux me dire...


Basta chiedere ;-) Scritto qui.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Giugno 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Basta chiedere ;-) Scritto qui.








  Che cultura.


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Compos*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Anche
> 
> Ti voglio ammazzare


Se vuoi partecipo, in due non siamo incolpabili..... ci incolpiamo a vicenda.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (5 Giugno 2007)

questo non lo avevo ancora letto.. o quantomeno non lo ricordo, in questi giorni ho poco tempo.
egoisticamente me lo metto in prima pagina così lo trovo con comodità. 
argh.. ho finito le sigarette.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Giugno 2007)

Che bella che sei Nutella.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho visto tutto... ho visto tutto...

Scusa amico... son giornate burrascose... hai fatto bene.

Guarda, senza tante menate, hai fatto bene.

Poi c'hai un nick che mi piace troppo...


----------



## PippoPelo (6 Giugno 2007)

Sto troppo male ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2007)

*Perché?*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Sto troppo male ....


Perché pensi al presunto tradimento?
Perché pensi alle menzogne?
Perché ti manca?





Cosa vorresti?


----------



## PippoPelo (7 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché pensi al presunto tradimento?
> Perché pensi alle menzogne?
> Perché ti manca?
> 
> ...


Ho perso la fiducia...
Vorrei maggior rispetto, meno menzogne e...LEI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*Eheeeee*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Ho perso la fiducia...
> Vorrei maggior rispetto, meno menzogne e...LEI


Allora ...pensaci su


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (7 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
> Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
> Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
> Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
> ...


 
parli con quello giusto... 
Ho fatto anche io la cavolata di leggerle la posta elettronica..
Nonostante qui tutti mi abbiano scoraggiato, io ho applicato ( e ahimè) sto applicando l'occhio per occhio..I messaggi che ricevo le stanno provocando curiosità..
Ma tu NON FARE COME il sottoscritto... ascolta i suggerimenti di chi è più saggio di me e soprattutto più lucido..


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2007)

*fivestars*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> parli con quello giusto...
> Ho fatto anche io la cavolata di leggerle la posta elettronica..
> Nonostante qui tutti mi abbiano scoraggiato, io ho applicato ( e ahimè) sto applicando l'occhio per occhio..I messaggi che ricevo le stanno provocando curiosità..
> Ma tu NON FARE COME il sottoscritto... ascolta i suggerimenti di chi è più saggio di me e soprattutto più lucido..


Posto che l'occhio per occhio sia sbagliato perchè spesso è una reazione ad un'azione scorretta, quindi non una libera scelta primaria, cosa ti crea problemi in questa tua scelta, come si stanno mettendo le cose per te o come lei reagisce interessata alla faccenda? 
Bruja


----------



## Old flavy (8 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che mi avrebbe convinto a lasciarla, esattamente come hai fatto, non è quello che ha combinato ma la sua frase "non hai fiducia in me"...... quella è una vera mancanza di rispetto per la tua intelligenza....!!!
> Cassata senza appello!
> Bruja




io venivo accusata di essere troppo gelosa .....
quando i motivi c'erano tutti 
e ora finalmente l 'ha ammesso..
quindi avevo ragione io !
bhe non mi ha dato nessuna soddisfazione.


----------



## Old sunrise (9 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> si ma se lui non l'avesse corteggiata ?! Che idiota che sono stato, fidarmi ciecamente con i salami agli occhi. Ho rinunciato a carriera e amicizie per lei ed adesso mi ritrovo a combattere con i rimorsi. Spero passi presto


ti accorgerai  pian piano che lei è un cancro...e ringrazierai DIO di esserne uscito, perchè più sarebbe andata avanti e peggio sarebbe stato.
Perchè prendersela con lui? quello che è successo è 100% responsabilità della tua ragazza/ex...ad ogni modo ognuno ha quel che si merita e stai pur sicuro che quel pezzo di fango si è autopunito prendendo quel cancro della tua ragazza/ex ...anzi se ti capita ringrazialo ;-) 
ad ogni modo sono situazioni spiacevoli che non auguro a nessuno...ma ora che ti ci trovi dentro devi stringere i denti e farti uomo

un saluto
Sunrise


----------



## PippoPelo (9 Giugno 2007)

sunrise ha detto:


> ti accorgerai  pian piano che lei è un cancro...e ringrazierai DIO di esserne uscito, perchè più sarebbe andata avanti e peggio sarebbe stato.
> Perchè prendersela con lui? quello che è successo è 100% responsabilità della tua ragazza/ex...ad ogni modo ognuno ha quel che si merita e stai pur sicuro che quel pezzo di fango si è autopunito prendendo quel cancro della tua ragazza/ex ...anzi se ti capita ringrazialo ;-)
> ad ogni modo sono situazioni spiacevoli che non auguro a nessuno...ma ora che ti ci trovi dentro devi stringere i denti e farti uomo
> Sunrise


OK, anche se e' difficile uscirne "velocemente"; sono ancora innamorato ma e' difficile riprendere FIDUCIA in lei, anche se penso che non sia andata oltre gli sms e chiamate....


----------



## Old sunrise (9 Giugno 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> OK, anche se e' difficile uscirne "velocemente"; sono ancora innamorato ma e' difficile riprendere FIDUCIA in lei, anche se penso che non sia andata oltre gli sms e chiamate....


bè forse mi sono più immedesimato nella mia di storia che nella tua...e magari ho è esagerato


----------



## PippoPelo (26 Giugno 2007)

Come qualcuno di voi aveva predetto lei si e' rifatta viva, ha detto "capisco che nessuno accetterebbe un atteggiamento del genere, "ecc. Ok allora io ho pensato che avesse capito ed invece lei che fa? Continua iperterrita a chiamarlo, mandare sms, ecc. prendere il caffe' ecc. Le ho dfatto l'out out e lei (ieri sera) dice, ma non hai capito che scelgo te?...stasera torno in anticipo, la trovo al cell indovinate con chi? Che schifo, ho perso completamente la fiducia in questa Z...... !!


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*PippoPelo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Come qualcuno di voi aveva predetto lei si e' rifatta viva, ha detto "capisco che nessuno accetterebbe un atteggiamento del genere, "ecc. Ok allora io ho pensato che avesse capito ed invece lei che fa? Continua iperterrita a chiamarlo, mandare sms, ecc. prendere il caffe' ecc. Le ho dfatto l'out out e lei (ieri sera) dice, ma non hai capito che scelgo te?...stasera torno in anticipo, la trovo al cell indovinate con chi? Che schifo, ho perso completamente la fiducia in questa Z...... !!


 
Ma è normale, lei è tornata, ma non per questo è cambiata.... stava così bene con te che sopportavi.
Adesso sai con chi hai a che fare fino in fondo!!! Non ti servono altre previsioni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## XXX (27 Giugno 2007)

*ciao pippopelo*

ti scrivo perchè sono nella tua stessa situazione  ma dalla'ltra parte la traditrice, ho tradito il mio ragazzo mesi fa premetto solo un bacio una sera e a distanza di 10 mesi mi sono ritrovata a fare l'idiota sempre con questo tipo, il problema e' che il tipo ci provava spudoratamemnte e io babba mi sono fatta beccare a flirtare  dal mio tipo davanti a sua amici, disastro - ho confessato il bacio  e mi ha mollato in tronco, per me e' una cazzata il tipo lo conosco poco e manco mi interessa, sono innamorata del mio tipo non so perchè e' successo , io sono una tipa tranquilla,  ma il mio ex ragazzo non vuole piu' saperne di me e questo esattamante  1 mese fa, sono qui che sclero e vorrei tornare con il mio tipo per me e' solo stata una cazzata ma io sono stra pentita sono li che striscio a suoi piedi ma niente.. mi ha detto che oramai ha perso la fiducia non potro' mai essere piu' la donna della sua vita. Non volevo infierire non so perche' ti ho scritto vorrei sapere come posso fare a rinquistarlo, si riesce a perdonare? Cosa dovrebbefare la tua ragazza per recuperare?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma è normale, lei è tornata, ma non per questo è cambiata.... stava così bene con te che sopportavi.
> Adesso sai con chi hai a che fare fino in fondo!!! Non ti servono altre previsioni....
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque in giro c'è della gente senza vergogna proprio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però... Pippo... peròppippopelo... peròpippopelo pelo pelo pelo... (scusa la svisa alla Nuti, non ho resistito!)... pure tu!

Cioè... lei deve pensare che sei proprio scemo, per avere la faccia tosta di comportarsi così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     O no?


----------



## Giovanni (28 Giugno 2007)

per me e' una zoccola, se vuoi le corna tienitele...hai fatto benissimo, mandala a cagare e quando ritornera'....spero tu stia con un altra !!In bocca al lupo


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Giovanni*



Giovanni ha detto:


> per me e' una zoccola, se vuoi le corna tienitele...hai fatto benissimo, mandala a cagare e quando ritornera'....spero tu stia con un altra !!In bocca al lupo


Dal Vangelo secondo Giovanni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dal Vangelo secondo Giovanni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 EH sì. Giovanni si esprime in aramaico.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Giugno 2007)

Pippo pelo,

mi pare che è andata ESATAMENTE come ti avevo detto, o no?

qui non è questione di indovinare il futuro, qui è questione  di capire la natura umana.

Ti avevo detto che il giorno in cui lei sarebbe tornata tu avresti dovuto essere rigido. 
Tu invece che mi combini? le dai spago! la perdoni! le parli! la incontri! e lei se ne approfitta (flirta col tizio davanti a te e ti prende pure per i fondelli dicendo quella ignobile frase"ma non l'hai capito che ho scelto te?").

Da quello che vedo, è la classica ARROGANZA del traditore che non è per niente pentito, ma è pure TRONFIO!

Sei ancora in tempo (forse) per darle un calcio, altrimenti (e parlo da maestro) ti PREVEDO CHE:

ti aspetta un periodo di umiliazioni crescenti, in cui accetterai cose che mai avresti pensato di accettare e starai sempre più male. Finchè lei, dopo averti esaurito e ridotto una larva (non riuscirai più a lavorare, uscire e divertirti con amici/potenziali altre ragazze) ti lascerà definitivamente.

Ci sentiamo tra un altro mese.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Giugno 2007)

Comunque... in alto i cuori!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Giugno 2007)

Catastrofico Insonne. Io credo ci vogliano 2 settimane.


----------



## Old ilaria (29 Giugno 2007)

Io mi trovo nella stessa situazione in cui si trovava Pippo qualche tempo fa...sono a tanto così da lasciarlo ma non ne ho il coraggio, perchè so che se lo facessi poi mi mancherebbe da star male..e perchè in fondo una parte di me pensa di perdonarlo..
mi chiedo..ma finisce sempre così? non esistono storie a lieto fine? non può succedere che tu la lasci e tieni duro fin quasi a farle perdere le speranze finchè lei non si riduce a strisciare e allora te la riprendi ma facendogliela pagare (non dico vendicandoti ma facendole capire come ci si sente a nn essere rispettati, come ci si sente al posto tuo), e lei impara la lezione per sempre e le cose tornano normali e vissero tutti "happily ever after"??
...credo ancora alle favole?


----------



## Old flavy (2 Luglio 2007)

ilaria ha detto:


> Io mi trovo nella stessa situazione in cui si trovava Pippo qualche tempo fa...sono a tanto così da lasciarlo ma non ne ho il coraggio, perchè so che se lo facessi poi mi mancherebbe da star male..e perchè in fondo una parte di me pensa di perdonarlo..
> mi chiedo..ma finisce sempre così? non esistono storie a lieto fine? non può succedere che tu la lasci e tieni duro fin quasi a farle perdere le speranze finchè lei non si riduce a strisciare e allora te la riprendi ma facendogliela pagare (non dico vendicandoti ma facendole capire come ci si sente a nn essere rispettati, come ci si sente al posto tuo), e lei impara la lezione per sempre e le cose tornano normali e vissero tutti "happily ever after"??
> ...credo ancora alle favole?


.....mi sa di si purtroppo....come del resto la sottoscritta. sai quante volte mi soo fatta questo quadretto in testa? ma nn succede mai...le cose vanno esattamente nella direzione opposta.assurdo ma e' cosi


----------



## xxx (3 Luglio 2007)

Io mi trovo nella stessa situazione in cui si trovava Pippo qualche tempo fa...sono a tanto così da lasciarlo ma non ne ho il coraggio, perchè so che se lo facessi poi mi mancherebbe da star male..e perchè in fondo una parte di me pensa di perdonarlo..
mi chiedo..ma finisce sempre così? non esistono storie a lieto fine? non può succedere che tu la lasci e tieni duro fin quasi a farle perdere le speranze finchè lei non si riduce a strisciare e allora te la riprendi ma facendogliela pagare (non dico vendicandoti ma facendole capire come ci si sente a nn essere rispettati, come ci si sente al posto tuo), e lei impara la lezione per sempre e le cose tornano normali e vissero tutti "happily ever after"??
...credo ancora alle favole?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/QUOTE]


Magari fosse cosi' io mi trovo nella posizione di quella che striascia a suoi piedi pagando l'errore ma non mi vuole piu' solo per un semplice bacio..senza coinvolgimenti emotivi.. distrutta ..ho imparato la lezione a mandato a quel paese 6 anni di storia..
presa male


----------



## PippoPelo (4 Luglio 2007)

Oggi pomeriggio ha toccato il fondo del barile, la chiamo (supponevo fosse con lui) e non risponde, questo per un'ora di fila. Dopo, quando io ho finito di lavorare (e lei sa quando io finisco di lavorare), mi chiama e dice: scusami ma non ho sentito il cell era impostato con il silenzioso.
Ed io, va bene e dov'eri? A fare la spesa...
peccato che il mio carissimo amico l'abbia vista passeggiare con lui
Che schifo, che falsa ....mi chiedo cosa c_ _ _o ci esco a fare ancora insieme a questa ...vorrei una persona lale al mio fianco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*beh*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Oggi pomeriggio ha toccato il fondo del barile, la chiamo (supponevo fosse con lui) e non risponde, questo per un'ora di fila. Dopo, quando io ho finito di lavorare (e lei sa quando io finisco di lavorare), mi chiama e dice: scusami ma non ho sentito il cell era impostato con il silenzioso.
> Ed io, va bene e dov'eri? A fare la spesa...
> peccato che il mio carissimo amico l'abbia vista passeggiare con lui
> Che schifo, che falsa ....mi chiedo cosa c_ _ _o ci esco a fare ancora insieme a questa ...vorrei una persona lale al mio fianco


Se era a passeggiare non c'è molto di cui arrabbiarsi...non sai il contenuto della conversazione ...potrebbe anche essere un addio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  no eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io lo credo possibile.


----------



## Old flavy (4 Luglio 2007)

che falsa ..e' la prima cosa che  ti viene da pensare.poi quando le chiedi spiegazioni ti dice " eh ma non potevo dirti che ero con lui altirmenti coem l'avresti presa?nn volevo pensassi male"

e tu li che le credi ancora .

guarda non so cosa consigliarti anche perche solo tu sai cosa veramente e' giusto per te.
ti dico solo che se decidi di perdonarla e riprendere fiducia in lei devi esserne davvero convinto altrimenti rischi di rovinarti l'esistenza per chi nn se lo merita
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Mah...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se era a passeggiare non c'è molto di cui arrabbiarsi...non sai il contenuto della conversazione ...potrebbe anche essere un addio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se avesse in animo di dare un'addio perchè mentire?
Visto che è lei che deve dimostrare la buonafede, io penso male e aspetto di essere smentita....
Tutto sommato posso capire le menzogne, ma anche mentendo si può usare un minimo di intelligenza.....quando si passeggia il rischio di essere vista è più che possibile!
Comunque se ha davvero voglia di ricostruire un rapporto, tanto aleva dire a lui il contenuto della conversazione... se era innocente.
Siamo davanti ad un'altra che sostiene che Cristo è morto di freddo???
Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (12 Luglio 2007)

Dopo alcuni giorni in cui sembrava fossimo tornati insieme, provavo a telefonarle e la trovavo sempre al tel (con il tipo) ed oggi durante una chiacchierata sull'argomento mi ha detto..."tu non hai le palle per lasciarmi, aspetti che ti lacia io per poi far dire agli altri "vedi, lo ha lasciato ed e' andata da un altro".
A questo punto non ho retto e l'ho mandata definitivamente a cagare.
Spero tanto di innamorarmi di una persona che mi rispetti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2007)

*meglio*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Dopo alcuni giorni in cui sembrava fossimo tornati insieme, provavo a telefonarle e la trovavo sempre al tel (con il tipo) ed oggi durante una chiacchierata sull'argomento mi ha detto..."tu non hai le palle per lasciarmi, aspetti che ti lacia io per poi far dire agli altri "vedi, lo ha lasciato ed e' andata da un altro".
> A questo punto non ho retto e l'ho mandata definitivamente a cagare.
> Spero tanto di innamorarmi di una persona che mi rispetti


Un tale atteggiamento merita la chiusura.
Tu come stai?


----------



## PippoPelo (12 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu come stai?


Male!! ....mamma mia vorrei tanto essere sereno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2007)

*comprensibile*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Male!! ....mamma mia vorrei tanto essere sereno


Era intuibile. Ma quello che chiedevo era se sentivi più rabbia, dolore, delusione, se ti senti ferito nell'orgoglio...
Lo chiedo non perché tu debba dirlo a noi, ma perché capire che sentimenti si provano li circoscrive e aiuta a superarli.


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2007)

*PippoPelo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Male!! ....mamma mia vorrei tanto essere sereno


Per la serenità è im po' presto, ma dovrebbe aiutarti molto considerare "cosa" hai perso, il "chi" sarebbe una considerazione eccedente.
Almeno ora sei libero di trovare chi appunto ti ami e ti rispetti!!!
Bruja


----------



## rossella (13 Luglio 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Avrei voglia di spaccare la faccia al tipo...[/QUOTE
> 
> non riusciresti a risolvere nulla, a parte una soddisfazione personale.
> 
> ...


----------



## PippoPelo (13 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era intuibile. Ma quello che chiedevo era se sentivi più rabbia, dolore, delusione, se ti senti ferito nell'orgoglio...
> Lo chiedo non perché tu debba dirlo a noi, ma perché capire che sentimenti si provano li circoscrive e aiuta a superarli.


All'inizio era rabbia, poi pian piano e' diventato delusione ed adesso e' dolore .
Ci sara' una medicina?
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Old Angel (13 Luglio 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> All'inizio era rabbia, poi pian piano e' diventato delusione ed adesso e' dolore .
> Ci sara' una medicina?
> Grazie a tutti


Si si c'è, comincia a vivere e trovane un altra, vedi che ti passa tutto


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo.
> preparati mentalmente, perchè tra un paio di settimane te la ritrovi che ti fa la classica telefonata per sondare le acque.
> 
> se tu ti fai vedere conciliante e disposto a tornare con lei, lei ti darà un calcio in culo definitivo.
> ...


 
mi spirgate questa teoria per favore?
oggi sono 8 giorni che ho lasciato il mio ragazzo.
suggeritemi qualcosa se mi fa la tel fatidica.......


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Ti Voglio Adesso
> 
> oppure...
> 
> ...


Tanta Voglia di Amarti
oppure
Tanto Vengo in un Attimo
oppure
Tengo una Voglia Animale
oppure
Te Va Affanculo.....

Ah Pippo, mandala affanculo tu.... Nun te merita manco un pò.

Non darle una seconda possibilità

Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Tanta Voglia di Amarti
> oppure
> Tanto Vengo in un Attimo
> oppure
> ...


... Jim... Vecchio furfante... Proprio tu parli... Come dico sempre: SIAMO BUONI A NULLA, MA CAPACI DI TUTTO... Detto questo, che altro rimane da dire?


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mi spirgate questa teoria per favore?
> oggi sono 8 giorni che ho lasciato il mio ragazzo.
> suggeritemi qualcosa se mi fa la tel fatidica.......


Cat, il tuo tipo è fuori gara.... Non c'è teoria che tenga. 
Se arriva la tel fatidica, apri la comunicazione e sparagli nà pernacchia gigante....













Scusa se scherzo su una cosa seria, ma tanto ci capiamo noi due, vero ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Come stai ?


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Jim... Vecchio furfante... Proprio tu parli... Come dico sempre: SIAMO BUONI A NULLA, MA CAPACI DI TUTTO... Detto questo, che altro rimane da dire?


Tu sai tutto di me.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















Troppo....


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

ciao......


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ciao......


Che ciao moscio !!!!!

Cat !!!! Biondona bella, fuori le palle !!!!!

Ne hai da vendere, pensa a tutto quello che fai tutti i giorni.

Nun te perdere in un bicchier d'acqua.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Che ciao moscio !!!!!
> 
> Cat !!!! Biondona bella, fuori le palle !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
no, no non mi perdo.
se non combatto non sono cat.
sembra arrivato sterm.....
hai visto?
speriamo non sia l'ennesimo clone.


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, no non mi perdo.
> se non combatto non sono cat.
> sembra arrivato sterm.....
> hai visto?
> speriamo non sia l'ennesimo clone.


No !!!! Andò sta ?


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

ultimo iscritto, appena poco fa. guarda.


gli ho aperto un post in libero.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Tu sai tutto di me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*... Io TI VEDO... Ricordalo, TI VEDO... Ho qui, davanti a me, i Tarocchi di Marsiglia... Nella versione NICOLAS CONVER del 1760... 78 porte verso la vostra vita... Arcani maggiori e minori... E vi VEDO... Tutti quanti... Posso toccarvi... Se lo voglio... MOdificare le vostre vite... E il vostro futuro... Portarvi il bene... o il più terrificante del MALI... Il TREDICESIMO ARCANO governa le vostre vite...  *


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ultimo iscritto, appena poco fa. guarda.
> 
> 
> gli ho aperto un post in libero.


Mi sembra strano.... Comunque so io come fare a verificarne l'autenticità....


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... Io TI VEDO... Ricordalo, TI VEDO... Ho qui, davanti a me, i Tarocchi di Marsiglia... Nella versione NICOLAS CONVER del 1760... 78 porte verso la vostra vita... Arcani maggiori e minori... E vi VEDO... Tutti quanti... Posso toccarvi... Se lo voglio... MOdificare le vostre vite... E il vostro futuro... Portarvi il bene... o il più terrificante del MALI... Il TREDICESIMO ARCANO governa le vostre vite... *


Ah Mago Nicola, vatte affà n'bagnetto .... ahahahahahahah


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... Io TI VEDO... Ricordalo, TI VEDO... Ho qui, davanti a me, i Tarocchi di Marsiglia... Nella versione NICOLAS CONVER del 1760... 78 porte verso la vostra vita... Arcani maggiori e minori... E vi VEDO... Tutti quanti... Posso toccarvi... Se lo voglio... MOdificare le vostre vite... E il vostro futuro... Portarvi il bene... o il più terrificante del MALI... Il TREDICESIMO ARCANO governa le vostre vite... *


 
mi leggi la mano????
non mi son data la crema oggi.... sono piene di linee, dossi, monti!!!


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2007)

*indagine*



JDM ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano.... Comunque so io come fare a verificarne l'autenticità....



e allora agisci JDM...


----------



## PippoPelo (17 Luglio 2007)

Oggi mi ha chiamato...(sempre con fare arrogante/freddo: che fai, come va? mi aiuti a fare una cosa? ecc) le ho detto che in me NON puo' piu' contare. Che mi ha perso per sempre....deve lasciarmi in pace.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Luglio 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha chiamato...(sempre con fare arrogante/freddo: che fai, come va? mi aiuti a fare una cosa? ecc) le ho detto che in me NON puo' piu' contare. Che mi ha perso per sempre....deve lasciarmi in pace.


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*PippoPelo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha chiamato...(sempre con fare arrogante/freddo: che fai, come va? mi aiuti a fare una cosa? ecc) le ho detto che in me NON puo' piu' contare. Che mi ha perso per sempre....deve lasciarmi in pace.


La prox volta, se hai modo, dal cell o dal fisso, di sapere se è lei.......... non rispondere neppure! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (20 Luglio 2007)

Il mio sentimento per lei si e' traformato in odio (Orazio aveva ragione !!)...quando la vedo mi viene rabbia e delusione, ha distrutto un rapporto di 10 anni cercando di far ricadere la colpa su di me (tu non mi hai voluta sposare)....


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*PippoPelo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Il mio sentimento per lei si e' traformato in odio (Orazio aveva ragione !!)...quando la vedo mi viene rabbia e delusione, ha distrutto un rapporto di 10 anni cercando di far ricadere la colpa su di me (tu non mi hai voluta sposare)....


 
Quando proverai indifferenza ti sarai definitivamente liberato di lei! 
Bruja


----------



## Old blondie (21 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La prox volta, se hai modo, dal cell o dal fisso, di sapere se è lei.......... non rispondere neppure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Esatto caro Pippopelo, prossima volta non rispondere più.
Cancellala completamente dai tuoi contatti ed esci...
non è facile...ci sono passata anche io, ma aiuta molto.
La miglior medicina è il tempo, uscire, svagarsi e avere altro che riesca a distrarti e non pensare continuamente a lei.
man mano le cose riprenderanno a girare fino a sentire molto distanza da questa persona assolutamente capricciosa e arrogante e insoddisfatta (avesse fatto una scelta! togliele assolutamente l'idea di essere il suo "manichino" venerante ai suoi piedi. E' solo una zocc*** che meriterebbe due calci nel sedere!)

un bacio


----------



## PippoPelo (23 Luglio 2007)

La sapete l'ultima? Mi ha supplicato di perdonarla, ha detto "va bene,non lo sentiro' piu', .." 
che fa dopo 10 min? SMS, 
il giorno dopo? telefonata. Quando l'ho beccata mi ha detto "Gli stavo dicendo che non l'avrei piu' sentito"
il giorno seguente? Ancora chiamata al tipo. (Beccata di nuovo, le ho dato l'ennessimo calcio in culo (metaforicamente parlando))...
il giorno seguente ? Esce con lui.
Adesso tutti i conti tornano, mi spiace solo di aver buttato tutti questi anni.


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Pippoelo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> La sapete l'ultima? Mi ha supplicato di perdonarla, ha detto "va bene,non lo sentiro' piu', .."
> che fa dopo 10 min? SMS,
> il giorno dopo? telefonata. Quando l'ho beccata mi ha detto "Gli stavo dicendo che non l'avrei piu' sentito"
> il giorno seguente? Ancora chiamata al tipo. (Beccata di nuovo, le ho dato l'ennessimo calcio in culo (metaforicamente parlando))...
> ...


 
Per lo meno adesso hai la prova del 9, del 18, del 36 e suoi multipli periodici circa la credibilità della cara "pentita".
Bruja


----------



## Old flavy (23 Luglio 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> La sapete l'ultima? Mi ha supplicato di perdonarla, ha detto "va bene,non lo sentiro' piu', .."
> che fa dopo 10 min? SMS,
> il giorno dopo? telefonata. Quando l'ho beccata mi ha detto "Gli stavo dicendo che non l'avrei piu' sentito"
> il giorno seguente? Ancora chiamata al tipo. (Beccata di nuovo, le ho dato l'ennessimo calcio in culo (metaforicamente parlando))...
> ...


 


pensa invece a tutti gli anni che hai davanti e a quante persone migliori di lei troverai !
x una cosi non vale nemmeno la pena versare una lacrima.
un bacione


----------



## Ljiuba (24 Luglio 2007)

Prendere il cellulare e leggere i messaggi degli altri.. una violazione della privacy che non sopporterei mai.. questa è mancanza di rispetto e non i messaggini che mandava lei.. Squallido all'ennesima potenza..
Se non ti stava bene il suo atteggiamento la lasciavi e basta senza intrometterti


----------



## Sergio (27 Luglio 2007)

Ljiuba ha detto:


> Prendere il cellulare e leggere i messaggi degli altri..


Veramente era la futura moglie non una persona qualsiasi, mi pare che PippoPelo parlasse di matrimonio con la sua lei. E cosi facendo ha scoperto , ovvero avuto le prove, che aveva una storia con il tipo.
Ha fatto benissimo a andarla a c_ _ _ re . Pippo in bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## PippoPelo (28 Luglio 2007)

Sto cercando di rifarmi una vita, sto cercando di uscire con i "vecchi amici" , sto lavorando sodo (ho rigettato le ferie di Agosto, non saprei che farmene in questo momento)ho voglia di svagare, non pensare a lei,  anche se e' difficile. 
Grazie a tutti per essermi stato vicino; anche se virtuale , il vostro parere mi ha confortato. Grazie !!!


----------



## Old roby (28 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando proverai indifferenza ti sarai definitivamente liberato di lei!
> Bruja


credo che difficilmente si arrivi all'indifferenza


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

roby ha detto:


> credo che difficilmente si arrivi all'indifferenza


All'ingrosso si arriva all'indifferenza... al dettaglio rimane qualche rancoruccio ma nulla di che.


----------



## Old roby (29 Luglio 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Pensare che stavamo facendo progetti di matrimonio...imminente!! mamma mia che botta che ho preso :-(


pensa se la prendevi con l'anello al dito


----------



## PippoPelo (5 Agosto 2007)

....Sono ancora distrutto, devo ricomciare tutto, lei mi aveva fatto abbandonare gli amici, voleva che io fossi tutto per lei, ed io stando bene, ho commesso lo sbaglio di allontarmi da loro. Adesso quasi tutti si sono sposati ed io...mi sento solo!


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2007)

*Pippo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> ....Sono ancora distrutto, devo ricomciare tutto, lei mi aveva fatto abbandonare gli amici, voleva che io fossi tutto per lei, ed io stando bene, ho commesso lo sbaglio di allontarmi da loro. Adesso quasi tutti si sono sposati ed io...mi sento solo!


E' una tattica antica quanto il mondo.... chi è insicuro tende a isolare la persona che vuole controllare proprio perchè sa di non essere spesso in grado di competere con persone che posso sopravanarla in fascino e cultura... quindi per non rischiarer fa tabula rasa delle amicizie!!
Mollata lei le amicizie si riprendono o si rifanno..... un po' di iniziativa e di pazienza!!
Bruja


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (7 Agosto 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> ....Sono ancora distrutto, devo ricomciare tutto, lei mi aveva fatto abbandonare gli amici, voleva che io fossi tutto per lei, ed io stando bene, ho commesso lo sbaglio di allontarmi da loro. Adesso quasi tutti si sono sposati ed io...mi sento solo!


ahh quanto ti capisco,anche io ho perso tutte le mie amicizie, e ora sono rimasta sola, però questo ci servirà da lezione per il futuro. In questo momento ci sentiamo soli,senza nessuno,ma non per questo possiamo perdonare una persona che ci ha fatto tanto male solo per questa paura. Lei ti ha tradita...ricordalo e hai fatto benissimo a lasciarla.


----------



## tonno (8 Agosto 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
> Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
> Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
> Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
> ...


e che dobbiamo dire, volevi mica dargli un premio


----------



## PippoPelo (12 Agosto 2007)

Ragazzi aiutatemi...sto impazzendo. Adesso pero' mi assale un sentimento strano: anche se lei tornasse non sara' mai piu' come prima ! Non so se riuscirei a far finta di niente, ho voglia di spaccare la faccia al tipo ma sprattutto, Ho voglia di innamorarmi !!! Mi sto chiudendo troppo in me stesso, non esco piu', non rido piu'....la paura che mi assale adesso e' che non sono sicuro di voler tornare con lei, anche se lei ci dovesse provare.


----------



## Old melarossa (12 Agosto 2007)

se già parlavate di matrimonio è possibile che la _storiella_ della tua ex con l'altro fosse un modo per sfuggire alla mancanza di responsabilità di fronte ad un psso del genere o fosse una crisi di panico di fronte alla decisione. Succede spesso. E' accaduto anche al mio ex, anzi a quello che poi ho sposato (e dopo 10 mi sono separata). insomma comunque vada è un segnale di disagio. Io non ho 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  letto bene il motivo e quando è trnato da me, dopo pochi mesi, l'ho riaccolto pensando che fosse stata una sbandata passeggera. in realtà era un segnale di disagio che, una volta che giunge, poi ribussa sempre alla porta. Se fossi in te ci metterei una pesante e irremovibile pietra sopra. scusa la drasticità ma ci sono mille altre storie e ragazze che ti attendono.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   guardati intorno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Normale*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Ragazzi aiutatemi...sto impazzendo. Adesso pero' mi assale un sentimento strano: anche se lei tornasse non sara' mai piu' come prima ! Non so se riuscirei a far finta di niente, ho voglia di spaccare la faccia al tipo ma sprattutto, Ho voglia di innamorarmi !!! Mi sto chiudendo troppo in me stesso, non esco piu', non rido piu'....la paura che mi assale adesso e' che non sono sicuro di voler tornare con lei, anche se lei ci dovesse provare.


Sono passati solo due mesi non puoi essere pronto a una nuova relazione.
Normale anche avere sentimenti ambivalenti nei suoi confronti. Nonostante la ferita e la delusione non si può spegnere un sentimento.
Devi decidere se comprendere le sue ragioni e valorizzare le cose belle e importanti tra voi o decidere di smettere di pensare a lei e ricostruire i tuoi rapporti sociali.


----------



## PippoPelo (13 Agosto 2007)

Ultimamente e' andata a cena con lui, uscita con lui e solo lei sapra' cosa ha osato.
Alla mia richiesta "cosa provi per lui" mi ha risposto "non lo so, voglio capire !quando capiro sapro' dirtelo ...forse sto sbagliando , non ti chiedo di aspettarmi...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*PippoPelo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Ultimamente e' andata a cena con lui, uscita con lui e solo lei sapra' cosa ha osato.
> Alla mia richiesta "cosa provi per lui" mi ha risposto "non lo so, voglio capire !quando capiro sapro' dirtelo ...forse sto sbagliando , non ti chiedo di aspettarmi...


Lei non sa cosa prova per lui?............... e pensa di frequentarlo magari un altro annetto per scoprirlo?
Non credi che sia ora che tu ti disinteressi di lei e inizi a fare progetti in cuo lei sia vagamente contemplata?
Una cosa vorrei capire, ma tu cosa provi davvero per questa donna, perchè sai, molto o tutto quello che potrà fare. se tu hai ancora affetto per lui potresti "inghiottirlo" appena lei venisse a dirti angeliocamente, "scusa caro ho sbagliato tutto sei tu quello che voglio"...
Oggi non accetterei scommesse sulla tua risposta.............
Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lei non sa cosa prova per lui?............... e pensa di frequentarlo magari un altro annetto per scoprirlo?
> Non credi che sia ora che tu ti disinteressi di lei e inizi a fare progetti in cuo lei sia vagamente contemplata?
> Una cosa vorrei capire, ma tu cosa provi davvero per questa donna,


Io, purtroppo sono ancora innamorato...



Bruja ha detto:


> perchè sai, molto o tutto quello che potrà fare. se tu hai ancora affetto per lui potresti "inghiottirlo" appena lei venisse a dirti angeliocamente, "scusa caro ho sbagliato tutto sei tu quello che voglio"...
> Oggi non accetterei scommesse sulla tua risposta.............
> Bruja


Scusami ma questo "passo" non l'ho capito


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Semplice*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Io, purtroppo sono ancora innamorato...
> 
> Scusami ma questo "passo" non l'ho capito


 
Se lei tornasse e ti intortasse ben bene, mantenendo comunque le sue "velleità", tu te la riprenderesti pari pari, coroncina in testa compresa!
Peronami se non sono troppo dolcem gentile e se tratto la cosa con decisione, ma non è per te che lo faccio ma per come lei tratta tecontinuando a tenerti in ballo proprio perchè sa che sei ancora innamorato... se tu le dessi il due di picche la vedresti cambiare immediatamente..... in quale modo è da vedersi, ma cambierebbe, eccome!!!  A volte è comodo avere uno che pende dalle tue comode indecisioni perchè lo tieni con la "strozza" dei sentimenti. Io li ho definiti parassiti sentimentali !!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Pippopelo (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lei tornasse e ti intortasse ben bene, mantenendo comunque le sue "velleità", tu te la riprenderesti pari pari, coroncina in testa compresa!


Dio come mi rendo conto che hai ragione! Mi sento umiliato, un idiota, uno senza "pa- - e" .
Ti confesso che ho paura! Ho paura di andare avanti senza lei , ho paura di non riuscire ad innamorarmi nuovamente.
Ma perche' devo umiliarmi cosi' tanto?!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Pippo*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Dio come mi rendo conto che hai ragione! Mi sento umiliato, un idiota, uno senza "pa- - e" .
> Ti confesso che ho paura! Ho paura di andare avanti senza lei , ho paura di non riuscire ad innamorarmi nuovamente.
> Ma perche' devo umiliarmi cosi' tanto?!!


 
Perchè attualmente vuoi più bene a lei che a te stesso........finchè non supererai questoconcetto paralizzante non farai nulla.
Tu non te ne rendi conto ma lei è come una forma virale per te, le tue difese immunitarie sono a zero e a te sta bene così.... lottare , combattere richiede forza, sacrificio e forse solitudine, ma dipende da te uscirne o tenerti questo "ospite parassita".
Non si tratta di palle o di coraggio, è che devi accettare che lei è quella che è e per farlo devi ammettere a te stesso che hai potuto amare una così.... e consegeuntememte il tuo amore è uno spreco.... un po' la storia delle perle ai porci......
In un caso come il tuo sarebbe proprio il medico benevolo a decretare la condanna a morte della tua individualità e della tua anima. 
La vita che abbiamo è un dono unico, e se non sono fra quelli che in tale nome fanno di tutto, sono certo fra coloro che non ritengono sano buttarla come mantello per ricoprire il fango di certe persone facendole camminare all'asciutto!
Bruja


----------



## Pippopelo (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè attualmente vuoi più bene a lei che a te stesso........finchè non supererai questoconcetto paralizzante non farai nulla.
> Tu non te ne rendi conto ma lei è come una forma virale per te, le tue difese immunitarie sono a zero e a te sta bene così.... lottare , combattere richiede forza, sacrificio e forse solitudine, ma dipende da te uscirne o tenerti questo "ospite parassita".
> Non si tratta di palle o di coraggio, è che devi accettare che lei è quella che è e per farlo devi ammettere a te stesso che hai potuto amare una così.... e consegeuntememte il tuo amore è uno spreco.... un po' la storia delle perle ai porci......
> In un caso come il tuo sarebbe proprio il medico benevolo a decretare la condanna a morte della tua individualità e della tua anima.
> ...


Bruja ti ringrazio per il supporto morale che mi stai dando...grazie! Sono diventato irriconoscibile...triste e malinconico ...spero di riuscire a tirar fuori un po' di orgoglio che mi permetta di reagire a questa situazione.


----------



## PippoPelo (19 Agosto 2007)

Sto troppo male, ho un senso di vuoto, mi sento abbondanoto dalla vita. Ce la faro' a risalire? Mi sento piccolo, ho perso tutta la fiducia in me stesso, ormai son passati tre mesi e ancora non riesco a risollevarmi. Ho paura ! Ma e' normale tutto questo ? Esiste qualcosa che possa farmi GUARIRE ? Aiutatemi....


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2007)

*Pippo*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Sto troppo male, ho un senso di vuoto, mi sento abbondanoto dalla vita. Ce la faro' a risalire? Mi sento piccolo, ho perso tutta la fiducia in me stesso, ormai son passati tre mesi e ancora non riesco a risollevarmi. Ho paura ! Ma e' normale tutto questo ? Esiste qualcosa che possa farmi GUARIRE ? Aiutatemi....


 
Credo sia normale stare così dopo solo 3 mesi .... la tua è una situazione pesante e nella quale ti ritrovi piuttosto solo.
Non ci sponp ricette miracolose, solo tanta pazienza, la consapevolezza che il tempo aiuterà la tua risalita e che la guarigione dipende soprattutto dal come ti poni verso questi eventi.  Hai avuto delle prove durissime, ma nella vita tutti prima o poi affrontano forti dispiaceri.
Risalirai certo, e guarda che tu non sei piccolo, sei solo ferito e ti senti indifeso... non restare nella paura, non ne hai motivo, è proprio la paura a volte che non ci permette di avere la forza di reaguire e di risollevarci.
Immagino che tu dirai è facile parlare da fuori, ma non credere che ogni persona non abbia la propria croce da portare o non viva malesseri anche pesanti.
Il primo aiuto viene da noi stessi e, magari, da qualcuno che ci fa sentire di essere compreso con amichevole affetto, e qui mi pare tu lo abbia sempre trovato anche se purtroppo solo in forma virtuale; ma è abbastanza per non farti dire che sei completamente solo!
Un abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (19 Agosto 2007)

Grazie di cuore ! Siete le persone piu' vicine a me in questo momento! Siete la mia valvola di sfogo, GRAZIE!! Mi state aiutando a superare questo momento difficilissimo della mia vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2007)

*Ricetta*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore ! Siete le persone piu' vicine a me in questo momento! Siete la mia valvola di sfogo, GRAZIE!! Mi state aiutando a superare questo momento difficilissimo della mia vita.


Credo che possa aiutare a elaborare i singoli aspetti che ti hanno ferito e vederli isolati dal punto di vista di lei. Potresti trovare ridotti i motivi per stare male e comunque combatterli più efficacemente.


----------



## Pippopelo (21 Agosto 2007)

Ormai sono giorni che non dormo. Alla fine ho deciso: Sono andato da lui e gli ho detto di non farla soffrire, che lei non merita di soffrire. Mi ha risposto che lui la considera un'amica, forse un po' di piu' di un'amica ma che se io voglio riconquistarla dipende da me. Io senza di lei sono perso


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2007)

*Pippo....*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Ormai sono giorni che non dormo. Alla fine ho deciso: Sono andato da lui e gli ho detto di non farla soffrire, che lei non merita di soffrire. Mi ha risposto che lui la considera un'amica, forse un po' di piu' di un'amica ma che se io voglio riconquistarla dipende da me. Io senza di lei sono perso


Che ti si può dire.....???
Bruja


----------



## Pippopelo (21 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che ti si può dire.....???
> Bruja


Secondo voi ho fatto bene ad andare da lui?


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Pippopelo ha detto:


> Secondo voi ho fatto bene ad andare da lui?


Una cosa del genere, mai nella vita! Hai fatto malissimo. Ti capisco, sento che stai male... ma la dignità che si perde comportandoti come stai facendo,  farai una fatica tremenda a riconquistartela...
LASCIALI PERDERE!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2007)

*Pippopelo*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Secondo voi ho fatto bene ad andare da lui?


io non l'avrei mai fatto, ma io sono io e tu sei tu.
Non l'avrei mai fatto perché provo ribrezzo all'idea di una persona che sta con chi io considero in rapporto a me. Non è l'orgoglio che me l'avrebbe impedito e non credo che tu debba perdere la tua autostima per averlo fatto. 
Capisco che possa esserti stato necessario.
Se lui non è interessato seriamente a lei, lei tornerà.
Non credo che tu debba riconquistare nulla.
Tu devi decidere sevuoi un rapporto con lei e sei in grado di superare la delusione e la rabbia che hai provato.
Il tuo è stato un tradimento dignitoso, se mi viene passato l'aggettivo, ha nascosto l'interesse per un altro per un tempo minimo per capire che lo provava e ti ha parlato chiaramente.
Se il dolore per la sua mancanza ti ha fatto superare la rabbia puoi contattarla per dirle che capisci che si possono avere delle incertezze e che per lei tu ci sei e poi ...aspetta.
E se torna aspettati un periodo duro.
Ma se non te la senti di superare tutto ...continua il percorso faticoso di togliertela dalla mente.


----------



## PippoPelo (22 Agosto 2007)

Sono alla frutta...sto crollando, ho i nervi a pezzi, sono diventato irriconoscibile. Mi sto umiliando; Non ho piu' voglia di scherzare,di lavorare. Mi sento un derelitto, non immaginavo si potesse soffrire cosi'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2007)

*Le donne*



PippoPelo ha detto:


> Sono alla frutta...sto crollando, ho i nervi a pezzi, sono diventato irriconoscibile. Mi sto umiliando; Non ho piu' voglia di scherzare,di lavorare. Mi sento un derelitto, non immaginavo si potesse soffrire cosi'.


Le donne quando stanno così vanno dal parrucchiere e cambiano taglio e/o tinta poi chiamano un'amica e vanno a comprarsi cose nuove e poi in un bel bar per l'happy hour ...Qual è la versione maschile (finché non comincia il campionato)?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne quando stanno così vanno dal parrucchiere e cambiano taglio e/o tinta poi chiamano un'amica e vanno a comprarsi cose nuove e poi in un bel bar per l'happy hour ...Qual è la versione maschile (finché non comincia il campionato)?


Persichè! E non generalizzare, sù!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2007)

*Pardon*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Persichè! E non generalizzare, sù!


Chiedo venia ...c'è anche il motomondiale


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*PippoPelo*

Hai una tendenza autolesionista che è notevole..... capisco tutti i tuoi problemi ma stai mettendo il "fallimento" di un rapporto, che è cosa che prima o dopo proviamo tutti, alla stregua di una malattia terminale o di un crack finanziario.
In fondo hai una tua realtà che non vuoi mettere a frutto, un lavoro che bene o male molti vorrebbero e non trovano, una discreta salute che stai compromettendo con questo stato abulico e catatonico.......... 
Pippo, sei tu che devi reagire perchè se davvero credi che la vita valga la pena di essere vissuta solo perchè una donna c'è e gettata perchè se ne va allora non hai ben compreso il significato intrinseco e profondo della vita stessa. Lei è un EPISODIO, importante se vuoi, ma sempre un episodio della tua vita. Adesso sei in panne come un'auto che ha un guasto, cosa vuoi fare, siccome un pezzo è andato in tilt butti l'auto o sostituisci il pezzo e continui la corsa della vita!!!!
Non voglio essere dura, ma una scrollatina ti serve proprio..... sostanzialmente cosa è accaduto? Hai perso una persona che, a parte i tuoi sentimenti, non mi pare avesse questi meriti eccelsi e possa essere insostituibile.... poi sei tu che devi decidere l'importanza che ha su di te, ma non vorrei che per una scivolata ed una distorsione alla caviglia tu decidessi di non camminare più... è esattamente quello che stai facendo... ti trascini per non fare la fatica di vedere che tutto sommato è "solo" una distorsione perchè questo ridimensionerebbe il valore globale della persona per la quale ti stai struggendo.
Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (23 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....Pippo, saei tu che devi reagire ....


Grazie per il supporto psicologico che mi state dando, grazie.


----------



## Pippopelo (24 Agosto 2007)

ieri ho visto lei, abbiamo scambiato due chiacchiere, mi ha detto che forse e' innamorata di lui e che vorrebbe sposarlo ...
Le ho detto di stare attenta, che forse e' una sbandata momentanea e potrebbe "pagarne la conseguenze".... "Ti auguro tanta felicita'" .
Ma nel mio profondo del mio cuore sto smepre peggio. Dieci anni buttati per poche settimane ed un'infatuazione.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Pippopelo ha detto:


> ieri ho visto lei, abbiamo scambiato due chiacchiere, mi ha detto che forse e' innamorata di lui* e che vorrebbe sposarlo ...*
> Le ho detto di stare attenta, che forse e' una sbandata momentanea e potrebbe "pagarne la conseguenze".... "Ti auguro tanta felicita'" .
> Ma nel mio profondo del mio cuore sto smepre peggio. Dieci anni buttati per poche settimane ed un'infatuazione.


Se cerchi la vendetta, auguratelo. Basterà sedersi sulla sponda del fiume, ed anche fin troppo presto....
Non ci sono anni buttati, se c'è stato amore. Faber diceva: "..è stato meglio lasciarci, che non esserci mai incontrati.".
Parole sagge.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se cerchi la vendetta, auguratelo. Basterà sedersi sulla sponda del fiume, ed anche fin troppo presto....
> Non ci sono anni buttati, se c'è stato amore. *Faber diceva:* *"..è stato meglio lasciarci, che non esserci mai incontrati.".*
> Parole sagge.



... ma non era De Andre'?


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non era De Andre'?


Appunto. Era conosciuto come Faber


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto. Era conosciuto come Faber


Scusa


----------



## Old Albatros (24 Agosto 2007)

*Non va bene*

Sei troppo fragile adesso. Vederla non fa altro che indebolirti ulteriormente. Avevi messo lei a fondamento della tua vita: un amore incondizionato. Un amore che reputavi unico. Quello che hai scoperto non riesci a metabolizzarlo. Del resto significherebbe non solo una vedovanza volontaria ma, per restare nel macabro, una specie di suicidio interiore. L'istinto ti porta verso altri lidi che sono apparentemente più rassicuranti. Cerchi istintivamente di circoscrivere quello che ti sta accadendo e dentro te non muore mai la flebile speranza che tutto possa tornare come prima. Tanto flebile quanto deleteria e corrosiva questa speranza. 
Ci sono passato.
Non la devi vedere più. Non la devi sentire più. Devi spegnere la fiammella di quella malsana speranza.
Sei debolissimo adesso. Devi pensare a fare un passetto per volta. Non ha importanza quanto sia ampia la falcata del passo che farai, ciò che conta è solo la direzione che prenderai. E la direzione deve essere quella di tornare a mettere te stesso al centro della tua vita. Ognuno di noi lo fa in modo diverso, chi con le passioni sportive, chi con gli amici, chi con il lavoro e via così. Devi trovare la strada giusta che possa riportarti da te stesso. L'errore più grave e più insidioso adesso è quello di continuare ad avere legami con lei. Sia positivi che negativi. Evita di coltivare sentimenti per lei e quindi inutili speranze. Evita, nello stesso identico modo, di coltivare rancore o odio per lei: sarebbe un legame anche quello. Prendi atto che lei non c'è più. E che non è la cosa più terribile che poteva capitarti. Circoscrivi questo episodio e sforzati di collocarlo in una dimensione obiettiva. Guarda questo ostacolo che devi superare dall'alto. Altrimenti continuerà a sembrarti insuperabile.
Anche io stavo rischiando d'impazzire e non sai quanto ti sono vicino.
Ciao




Pippopelo ha detto:


> ieri ho visto lei, abbiamo scambiato due chiacchiere, mi ha detto che forse e' innamorata di lui e che vorrebbe sposarlo ...
> Le ho detto di stare attenta, che forse e' una sbandata momentanea e potrebbe "pagarne la conseguenze".... "Ti auguro tanta felicita'" .
> Ma nel mio profondo del mio cuore sto smepre peggio. Dieci anni buttati per poche settimane ed un'infatuazione.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa


...e de che? Era "Giugno'73" dedicata a Roberta, una ragazza con cui visse assieme 2 anni, tra la prima e la seconda moglie. Descrive la fine della loro relazione.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e de che? Era "Giugno'73" dedicata a Roberta, una ragazza con cui visse assieme 2 anni, tra la prima e la seconda moglie. Descrive la fine della loro relazione.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


La canzone in cui, più di tutte le altre, ha parlato di se stesso è "Jones il suonatore"...magnifica.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La canzone in cui, più di tutte le altre, ha parlato di se stesso è "Jones il suonatore"...magnifica.


Io l'ho amato ... ma una (oltre le altre) che mi e' sempre piaciuta molto e' "La ballata dell'amore cieco (o della vanità)


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La canzone in cui, più di tutte le altre, ha parlato di se stesso è "Jones il suonatore"...magnifica.


Eccola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvcwkiCDbCk


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eccola
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvcwkiCDbCk


Fa ben intendere come vedeva la vita...e come andava vissuta.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fa ben intendere come vedeva la vita...e come andava vissuta.


... lui, gia' allora aveva capito come andava il tutto.


----------



## Iris (24 Agosto 2007)

Pippopelo ha detto:


> ieri ho visto lei, abbiamo scambiato due chiacchiere, mi ha detto che forse e' innamorata di lui e che vorrebbe sposarlo ...
> Le ho detto di stare attenta, che forse e' una sbandata momentanea e potrebbe "pagarne la conseguenze".... "Ti auguro tanta felicita'" .
> Ma nel mio profondo del mio cuore sto smepre peggio. Dieci anni buttati per poche settimane ed un'infatuazione.


 
Pippopelo dammi retta. Lasciale i dieci anni che credi di aver buttato ( tra qualche tempo avrai un'opinione diversa in merito, ma lo scoprirai da solo), lasciala alla sua infatuazione da due settimane,ai suoi progetti di felice vita matrimoniale...e salvati la vita.
Onestamente, visto il soggettino, è probabile che tu ti sia perso ben poco.
Quella che ora vuoi considerare la peggiore delle perdite, potrebbe rivelarsi la migliore delle tue fortune.

Ma se pure tu avessi perso la Perla di Labuan, ti rimane poco da fare...
Raccogli l'amor proprio che devi avere pure tu da qualche parte e smettila di piagnucolare.
E' la fine di un amore, vero o presunto, non un male incurabile. Fatti coraggio, cancellala dalla tua vita, e continua la tua esistenza con quello che hai. nessuno è insostituibile, nessuno è il centro della nostra vita, nessuno ci è indispensabile, a meno che noi non lo vogliamo.
Ciao


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... lui, gia' allora aveva capito come andava il tutto.


"...segui le navi. Segui le rotte che solcano le logore e tristi imbarcazioni. Non ti fermare. Evita persino il più umile ancoraggio. Risali i fiumi. Discendi i fiumi. Confonditi nelle piogge che inondano le pianure. Rifiuta ogni sponda.
Le donne non mentono mai. Dalle più segrete intimità del loro corpo scaturisce sempre la Verità. Accade che ci sia stato dato di decifrarla con parsimonia implacabile. Ma gli uomini quasi mai la ottengono, e muoiono nella cecità senza scampo dai loro sensi."


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "...segui le navi. Segui le rotte che solcano le logore e tristi imbarcazioni. Non ti fermare. Evita persino il più umile ancoraggio. Risali i fiumi. Discendi i fiumi. Confonditi nelle piogge che inondano le pianure. Rifiuta ogni sponda.
> Le donne non mentono mai. Dalle più segrete intimità del loro corpo scaturisce sempre la Verità. Accade che ci sia stato dato di decifrarla con parsimonia implacabile. Ma gli uomini quasi mai la ottengono, e muoiono nella cecità senza scampo dai loro sensi."


... mi tocchera' leggerlo, grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2007)

*Realismo!*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> ieri ho visto lei, abbiamo scambiato due chiacchiere, mi ha detto che forse e' innamorata di lui e che vorrebbe sposarlo ...
> Le ho detto di stare attenta, che forse e' una sbandata momentanea e potrebbe "pagarne la conseguenze".... "Ti auguro tanta felicita'" .
> Ma nel mio profondo del mio cuore sto smepre peggio. Dieci anni buttati per poche settimane ed un'infatuazione.


Ti ha detto che lei è convinta di amarlo, infatti progetta di sposarlo. Non c'entra quel che pensa lui, lei prova qualcosa di importante. Non cambiare le cose interpretandolo come una cosa passeggera. 
Forse questo ora ti strazia, ma è meglio pensare di essere stato lasciato per qualcosa di importante che per un colpo di testa.
Puoi pensare che denigrarla possa farti sopportare meglio, ma io credo che sia meglio accettare che si sia innamorata e che ti vuol bene e ti rispetta, ma è finita.
Ora, come ti hanno già detto, devi mettere al centro te stesso e quello che ti interessa davvero, oltre lei, e coltivare le tue passioni.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fa ben intendere come vedeva la vita...e come andava vissuta.


il testo è ispirato dall'antologia di spoon river

Dov'è quel vecchio suonatore Jones,
che giocò con la vita per tutti i novant'anni
fronteggiando il nevischio a petto nudo
bevendo, facendo chiasso, non pensando né a moglie né a parenti
né al denaro, né all'amore, né al cielo
Eccolo! Ciancia *di* fritture *di* tanti anni fa,
delle corse *di* tanti anni fa nel boschetto *di* Clary
*di* ciò che Abe Lincoln
disse una volta a Springfield.

ma quella che preferisco è questa. 

Serepta Mason

La corolla della mia vita avrebbe potuto sbocciare da ogni lato
se un vento crudele non avesse *tarpato* i miei petali
sul lato che voi nel villaggio potevate vedere.
Dalla polvere innalzo una voce *di* protesta:
il mio lato in fiore non lo vedeste mai!
Voi che vivete, siete davvero degli sciocchi,
voi che non conoscete le vie del vento
e le forze invisibili
che governano il processo della vita.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi tocchera' leggerlo, grazie


Prego


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il testo è ispirato dall'antologia di spoon river
> 
> Dov'è quel vecchio suonatore Jones,
> che giocò con la vita per tutti i novant'anni
> ...


Si, le canzoni di "Non al denaro non all'amore nè al cielo" sono tutte poesie riviste dell'Antologia di Spoon River.
"...Eppure riposo qui
Consolato da un segreto che solo Mary conosce:
c'è un giardino di acacie,
di catalpe e di pergole dolci di viti -
là, quel pomeriggio di giugno
a fianco di Mary -
mentre la baciavo con l'anima sulle labbra
l'anima d'un tratto volò via. "(Lee Masters).

"…Eppure un sorriso io l'ho regalato...
quando io la guidai o fui forse guidato
a contarle i capelli con le mani sudate. 
...quando il cuore stordì e ora no, non ricordo
se fu troppo sgomento o troppo felice...
e fra lo spettacolo dolce dell'erba...
ma che la baciai, questo si lo ricordo,
col cuore ormai sulle labbra,
ma che la baciai, per dio sì, lo ricordo,
e il mio cuore le restò sulle labbra" (De Andrè)


----------



## Pippopelo (24 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....Non c'entra quel che pensa lui, lei prova qualcosa di importante. Non cambiare le cose interpretandolo come una cosa passeggera.


Come si puo' definire importante La conoscenza di un'altra persona di sole poche settimane?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2007)

*considera*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Come si puo' definire importante La conoscenza di un'altra persona di sole poche settimane?


E' importante se le ha suscitato sentimenti che le  hanno fatto vedere il rapporto con te in modo diverso.
Tu forse ti sei innamorato di lei lentamente e non hai mai fatto esperienze diverse, ma esistono modi diversi di innamorarsi e ci sono sentimenti che nascono all'improvviso e che sconvolgono. Indipendentemente dal fatto che poi la relazione possa continuare, si sente di avere l'energia e la pazienza per farlo.


----------



## Pippopelo (24 Agosto 2007)

Adesso come adesso voglio la sua felicita'....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2007)

*e....*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Adesso come adesso voglio la sua felicita'....


....si spera soprattutto la tua!


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2007)

Pippopelo ha detto:


> Adesso come adesso voglio la sua felicita'....


Se è davvero questo che vuoi, stai tranquillo...in questo istente lei è felice! Ama.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Agosto 2007)

Pippopelo ha detto:


> Adesso come adesso voglio la sua felicita'....


No un momento!

Come vuoi solo la sua felicità?
Ah Pippopè! Eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io mi son fatti cazzi miei, mi pareva che stavi tanto male... però mi sa che ci stai a cojonà!

Tu dovresti volerla vedere sbranata dai cani! Ma che felice e felice????

Pippopè, riacchiappati se è così perchè non va proprio bene.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2007)

*Pippo*

La sola cosa che puoi concedere è che lei se ne vada visto che per l'altro ha progetti matrimoniali........ a che prò trattenerla, ma a che pro farle anche i complimenti per il modo poco delicato con cui ha condotto la vicenda.
Comunque Pippo, tu pensa alla tua vita che non è nè distrutta nè finita, ciosa hai perso veramente? 
Una persona che dopo dieci anni cambia idea........ non si sa se sia solo travolta da improvvisa passione, che con l'amore ed i progetti c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, o se è solo una persona che non sa veramente quello che vuole......... alla fine tutto potrebbe rivelarsi per lei una nuova Canossa, ma tu in caso fai il piacere di andare altrove se capitasse!!!!!
Niente garantisce che non ripeta la defezione.... non tanto per il fatto in sè ma per la subitaneità con cui in qualche settimana ha trovato "tante affinità elettive"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## PippoPelo (9 Settembre 2007)

Ogni tanto, quando sono giu, rilggo i vostri consigli e mi tiro un po' su. Grazie, grazie grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto, quando sono giu, rilggo i vostri consigli e mi tiro un po' su. Grazie, grazie grazie.


 
Nini', nun ce lassà!

Resta con noi!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Quoto Verena*

Pippo se resti con noi ...ti divertirai...


----------



## Old Goblin (9 Settembre 2007)

Non hai fatto bene, hai fatto BENISSIMO. Credimi posso capire quanto possa star male, ma se non l'avessi lasciata avresti rischiato di perdere la tua dignità.....quindi ignorala anche se non è facile. Potrebbe ricercarti tra un pò, ma pensaci bene perchè il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio. A proposito io ne ho rifiutato una di proposta di matrimonio, e meno male perchè lei era già in crisi. Valle a capire ste donne............


----------



## PiipoPelo (9 Settembre 2007)

Lasciarvi??? Scherzate!?! Siete stati il mio sostegno morale e lo sarete ancora (sono pessimista?) .
Io continuero' a leggervi e appena saro' piu' lucido cerchero' di rincuorare qualcuno scrivendo qualche risposta .


----------



## cofusa27q (9 Settembre 2007)

Ciao Pippo,
per ora pensa a stare tu un pò meglio...e poi cosolerai anche gli altri!
il bello di questo forum è che le storie sono simili e ci si può immedesimare e consolare a vicenda....è anche qst un modo per darsi forza, sapere che non sei l'unico a passare di queste vicende!
Cerca anche di prenderla con + filosofia...non buttarti troppo giù...
Io penso che nella vita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   gni impedimento sia giovamento!
e poi sai come dico io qui giù?!?tra 1 pò ti renderai conto di esserti liberato di 1 cantro(1 grosso peso!)...lei!


----------



## Pippopelo (17 Ottobre 2007)

Ciao Ragazzi, come va? vi ricordate di me?
Tanto per aggiornarmi la situazione...piu' passa il tempo piu' la considero una stronza, anzi no....non la considero proprio.
Ciao ciao!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Pippopelo ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi, come va? vi ricordate di me?
> Tanto per aggiornarmi la situazione...piu' passa il tempo piu' la considero una stronza, anzi no....non la considero proprio.
> Ciao ciao!


Sei una speranza per chi sta soffrendo ora!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E a te come va?


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

E che speranza, capiti a fagiolo!!!!!!!


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Amici , ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi aiutate?
> Gia da qualche mese ho visto dei cambiamenti nella mia ragazza, telefonino impostato a silenzioso, cambiamenti di umore repentini , voler uscire da sola ecc.
> Quando ho scoperto che si sentiva con un amico (a detta sua) ha incominciato a dire "tu non hai fiducia in me"...beh direi, sms quotidiani, telefonate notturne , e negazione delle stesse.
> Poi quando la baccavo al telefono, appena arrivavo io, chiudeva: "ci sentiamo dopo"....
> ...


bravissimo  ,hai fatto bene e non sei stato pollo come me, hai avuto polso e decisione


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Pensare che stavamo facendo progetti di matrimonio...imminente!! mamma mia che botta che ho preso  :-(


meglio una bottarrella adesso che un tranvata a corna fatte


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> si ma se lui non l'avesse corteggiata ?! Che idiota che sono stato, fidarmi ciecamente con i salami agli occhi. Ho rinunciato a carriera e amicizie per lei ed adesso mi ritrovo a combattere con i rimorsi. Spero passi presto


nesun rimorso anzi vanne fiero, hai fatto bene, i rimorsi li avrà lei


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

PippoPelo ha detto:


> Il mio sentimento per lei si e' traformato in odio (Orazio aveva ragione !!)...quando la vedo mi viene rabbia e delusione, ha distrutto un rapporto di 10 anni cercando di far ricadere la colpa su di me (tu non mi hai voluta sposare)....


tranquiillo, questa ha problemi di cervello , mi ricorda qualcuna!!! tipo totalmente inaffidabile


----------



## Old chensamurai (18 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> tranquiillo, questa ha problemi di cervello , mi ricorda qualcuna!!! tipo totalmente inaffidabile


... madonna se ti pesano quelle corna... eppure, narra Esopo in una delle sue storie, un Leone fu salvato proprio grazie ad un bel paio di_ corna_... hi, hi, hi...


----------

